# Motorschutzschalter - 2 Phasen hin und 1 Phase zurück



## beifelsmichi (5 Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade dabei Änderungen an einer bestehenden Anlage zu machen.
FAQs zum Betrieb mit MSS und Trafo habe ich ja schon zu genüge gefunden, aber hier in den Plänen habe ich etwas gefunden, was ich vorher noch nie gesehen habe.

Man nimmt L1 und L2 durch den MSS zum Trafo (400/230), mit den Sekundären 230V fährt man über einen ÜSS und dann zurück durch den MSS, an dem ja bisher noch keine dritte Phase angeschlossen war.

Ist das zulässig?

Wie gesagt, gesehen habe ich das bisher noch nie, aber in dem Fall wären auch alle drei Anschlusspunkte des MSS belegt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## rheumakay (5 Juni 2013)

Sowas kenne ich auch nicht.
L1 würde ich 1x durch den MSS führen, den L2 2x .

Sekundär muß der Trafo dann separat abgesichert werden!


----------



## beifelsmichi (5 Juni 2013)

Ja, so kenne ich das auch. 
Zumindest bisher. 



> L1 würde ich 1x durch den MSS führen, den L2 2x .
> 
> Sekundär muß der Trafo dann separat abgesichert werden!



Da ich aber sowieso eine Änderungen an der Anlage machen muss, habe ich mir das auch schon so überlegt.


----------



## hucki (5 Juni 2013)

Das war bei unseren Temperiergeräten bis vor kurzem Standard und wurde nur aus Kostengründen geändert, da halt Schmelzsicherungen günstiger sind.

Ich denke, das mit dem Motorschutzschalter ist auch OK, da es sich nicht um einen Leitungs- sondern um einen Überlastschutz handelt.
Es wird die Summe aller 3 Ströme des Trafos erfasst und wenn irgendeiner dieser 3 Ströme zu stark ansteigt, löst der Motorschutzschalter aus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2013)

Von hier kannte ich das auch.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Von hier kannte ich das auch.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 20860



2x Einspeisung von oben, einmal von unten .... hmmm.. ist das so ok ????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2013)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> 2x Einspeisung von oben, einmal von unten .... hmmm.. ist das so ok ????



Warum nicht, wenn die Anwendung passt. Es könnte Sinn machen bei
einer sehr überschaubaren Schützschaltung zb einer Sterndreieckschaltung.


----------



## Paule (5 Juni 2013)

beifelsmichi schrieb:


> Man nimmt L1 und L2 durch den MSS zum Trafo (400/230), mit den Sekundären 230V fährt man über einen ÜSS und dann zurück durch den MSS, an dem ja bisher noch keine dritte Phase angeschlossen war.


Habe ich auch noch nie gesehen und würde zudem sagen:
Totaler Quatsch, da der Sekundärstrom doch in der Regel einen anderen Überwachungsbereich hat als der Primärstrom. 
Oder irre ich mich gerade?


----------



## hucki (5 Juni 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Totaler Quatsch, da der Sekundärstrom doch in der Regel einen anderen Überwachungsbereich hat als der Primärstrom.


Es geht ja nicht um die einzelnenen Ströme, sondern um die *Summe*.

Und es wird keiner der Ströme am Trafo sich verringern, während ein anderer sich erhöht. Und somit funktioniert die Überwachung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Habe ich auch noch nie gesehen und würde zudem sagen:
> Totaler Quatsch, da der Sekundärstrom doch in der Regel einen anderen Überwachungsbereich hat als der Primärstrom.
> Oder irre ich mich gerade?



Wenn du nicht gerade einen MSS hast, der für Transformatorschutz geeignet ist,
wird der Schutzschalter sowieso wesentlich höher eingestellt. Meiner Meinung nach
ist der Schutzschalter sowieso nicht für den überstromschutz sondern eher für den
Kurzschluzschutz. Für kleine Schaltungen halte diese Art des Schutzes immer noch
für Sinnvoll.


----------



## Paule (5 Juni 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um die einzelnenen Ströme, sondern um die *Summe*.
> Und es wird keiner der Ströme am Trafo sich verringern, während ein anderer sich erhöht. Und somit funktioniert die Überwachung.


Einspruch:
Ein MSS ist kein Summenstromwandler. 
Jeder einzelne Pfad hat sein Bimetallstreifen der bei zu starker Erwärmung die anderen Kontakte mechanisch mit öffnet.


rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist der Schutzschalter sowieso nicht für den überstromschutz sondern eher für den
> Kurzschluzschutz.


Ja dann nimm doch gleich nur eine Sicherung, bracht schon viel weniger Platz und die Frage der Verdrahtung stellt sich auch nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2013)

Sicherungen nutze ich schon seit ein paar Hundert Jahren nicht mehr,
beim Export macht das einfach nur Probleme


----------



## Paule (5 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Sicherungen nutze ich schon seit ein paar Hundert Jahren nicht mehr,
> beim Export macht das einfach nur Probleme


Inwiefern?


----------



## Ottmar (5 Juni 2013)

Hi!

Bei Motorschutzschaltern müssen immer alle 3 Pfade benutzt werden.
Macht man ja z.B. auch bei 1-phasigen Verbrauchern, hier führt man dann die Phase einfach nacheinander über alle Pfade und danach auf den Verbraucher.

Hintergrund ist der, dass auch die Gleichmäßigkeit der Ströme von den Motorschutzschaltern "überwacht" wird und bei Belastung nur eines Pfades der Motorschutzschalter verfrüht auslösen würde.


Bei dem genannten Beispiel ist der Strom aber eigentlich auch nicht gleichmäßig - zumindest kann ich mir das absolut nicht vorstellen.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2013)

Du hast doch von Sicherungen gesprochen, die wir hier einsetzen 
sind oft in Übersee nicht verfügbar. Für den Transformatorschutz 
nutze ich ausschließlich MSS, die lassen sich oft auch einfach wieder
einschalten


----------



## Paule (5 Juni 2013)

Ottmar schrieb:


> Bei dem genannten Beispiel ist der Strom aber eigentlich auch nicht gleichmäßig - zumindest kann ich mir das absolut nicht vorstellen.


Genau, so meinte ich das in Post 8 auch.


----------



## Paule (5 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Du hast doch von Sicherungen gesprochen, die wir hier einsetzen
> sind oft in Übersee nicht verfügbar. Für den Transformatorschutz
> nutze ich ausschließlich MSS, die lassen sich oft auch einfach wieder
> einschalten


Ich dachte da nicht an Schmelzsicherungen sondern an Sicherungsautomaten.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Genau, so meinte ich das in Post 8 auch.




Schaut doch mal was die Fa. Möller zu den Verhältnis der Spannungen geschrieben
hat. Wenn du einen Trafo von 250VA hast, brauchst du einen MSS von ca. 2-3A damit
dieser trotz des kleinen Nennstrom vom Trafo nicht auslöst, es gibt ja diesen Rush-Effekt.
Also kannst du sogar nur die 2 Phasen durchschleifen und die dritte frei lasen. Es ist und
bleibt maximal ein Kurzschlußschutz, mehr nicht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Juni 2013)

Paule schrieb:


> Ich dachte da nicht an Schmelzsicherungen sondern an Sicherungsautomaten.



Dann schreib das doch


----------



## Paule (5 Juni 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Dann schreib das doch


Hallo.....
Wer setzt noch Schmelzsicherungen außerhalb von Verteilungen ein? 
Sondereinsätze ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Dr.MirakulixX (5 Juni 2013)

Wir setzten noch recht häufig Schmelzsicherungen in 5x20 ein. Am liebsten mit Auslöseanzeige. 
Alternativ Automaten.


----------



## HBL (7 Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen

Einen 1-phasigen Transformer kann man durchaus so wie beschrieben, schützen. Die Sromrichtung spielt für den Motorschutzschalter keine Rolle.

Für diese Art Trafoabsicherung gibt es folgendes zu beachten:

 - Der Motorschutzschalter muss für Trafos ausgelegt sein. D.h., dieser Schalter muss einen 18-20-fachen Anlaufstrom in Bezug zum primären Nennstrom bewältigen können.

 - Der Motorschutzschalter darf *keinen Differenzialschutz* aufweisen.
      - Ein normaler Motorschutzschalter reagiert auf unterschiedliche Phasenströme (je nach Stromabweichung schneller oder länger). Ein intakter Motor weist in jeder Phase den gleichen Stromwert auf.

 - Der Motorschutzschalter muss für den höheren Strom ausgelegt sein (in der Regel Sekundärstrom) und dementsprechend auch auf diese Strom eingestellt werden.

 - Mit dieser Schaltung erfüllt man die Forderungen der Norm EN 60204-1. Der Tafo ist gegen Kurzschluss und auch thermisch geschützt.

Hans


----------

